# Edit the post above you



## Pikakirby

As the title says. Quote the post above then edit it, then type something afterwards.


----------



## sv_01

Pikakirby said:


> As the title says. Quote the post above then edit it, then get out of here.


Are you angry, or just expecting us to travel time and space?


----------



## Hogia

> Are you angry, or just expecting us to destroy all of time and space?


So, when was the last time you got that bike stuck up a tree?


----------



## sv_01

Hogia said:


> So, when was the last time you got that bike stuck up a tree with two shadows?


Why would a tree have an extra shadow if there's just one sun? Is this a vegetarian fraction? Diversity is good. The more evolutionary branches you get, the harder it is to exterminate you. You know, you guys who don't attempt to eat Daleks might actually have a better chance of surviving, though the idea of someone eating Daleks sounds awesome. So... Good luck with repopulating the universe in case the metal-shelled army wins. You are the ones who walk in the shadows. Don't fail like the Time Lords did.


----------



## Hogia

> Why would a tree have an extra shadow if there's just one sun? Is this a vegetarian fraction? Diversity is good. The more evolutionary branches you get, the harder it is to exterminate you. You know, you guys who don't even want to kick Daleks might actually have a better chance of surviving, though the idea of someone kicking Daleks sounds awesome. So... Good luck with repopulating half of the universe in case the metal-shelled army goes out to lunch. You are the ones who walk all over the recently-cleaned carpet. Don't fail like the Time Lords did.


(I don't think I changed enough :I)

So, where did that carpet come from and who cleaned it? The world may never know.


----------



## sv_01

Hogia said:


> (I don't think I changed enough :I)
> 
> So, where did that carpet come from and who turned off the lights? The world may never know.


Well, maybe the carpet was put there by the Bad Wolf. Or it was already there before the Daleks came. Possibly both in a really weird way. As for the lights... The lights are still on.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Well, the carpet was definitely put there by Little Red Riding Hood. Or it was already there before the Cybermen came. Possibly both in a really normal way. As for the lights... The lights are still halogen.


So, we're being attacked by TWO different fantasy worlds? This world is bad enough as it is.


----------



## Hogia

> So, we're being agitated by TWO different parallel worlds? This fridge is bad enough as it is.


Well, you never said you wanted me to set your shirt on fire. I was bored though, so I did it anyway.


----------



## sv_01

Hogia said:


> Well, you never said you wanted the Angels to defeat the Daleks once and for all. I was bored though, so I summoned them anyway.


Foolish human, you doomed us all!

...It was supposed to be the Vashta Nerada.


----------



## Hogia

> Foolish human, you left the fridge open!
> 
> ...It was supposed to freeze the ice cream.


Have you ever tried fish fingers and custard? It's a wonderful combination.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

> Have you ever tried corn and beans? It's a potent combination.


I have. Everyone around me suffered dearly for it.


----------



## sv_01

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> I have. Every Dalek around me suffered dearly for it.


Did you accidentally summon a part of the Doctor's soul on them?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Did you accidentally summon Blue-Eyes Ultimiate Dragon and cookies?


(Yeah, I know what Yu-Gi-Oh is)

Who cares if Blue-Eyes was summoned, let's have COOKIES!


----------



## sv_01

LuckyLapras said:


> (Yeah, I know why there should be two suns)
> 
> Who cares about EXTERMINATION, let's have BANANAS!


Bananas are good. Great source of potassium. But satsumas are pretty cool too. So orange. That color brings out associations, if you know what I mean. Also diversity is what makes other creatures fascinating. Yay vastly different lifeforms!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Bananas are bad. Great source of illnesses. But sultanas are pretty cool too. So dried. That color brings out grapess, if you know what googolplexian is. Also diversity is what makes other Digimon fascinating. Yay vastly similar lifeforms!


(Yeah, I know about Digimon too)

Well, I'm up for a box of sultanas. Anyone else?


----------



## sv_01

LuckyLapras said:


> (Yeah, I know about the Untempered Schism too)
> 
> Well, I'm up for a Dalek episode. Anyone else?


I'm in the middle of a double episode featuring some more interesting creatures, in case you haven't noticed. Quieter and sneakier.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

> I'm in the middle of a double episode featuring the Silence, in case you already noticed. Quieter and... something I forgot.


Well, that's not good. Now what do we do, with the Silence and the Daleks and fruits and stuff.


----------



## sv_01

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> Well, that's not good. Now what do we do, with the Silence and the Daleks and fruits and VashAARGHH!


Great. Now we know that not even Dark-types with shadow-related names are safe.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Grape flavored jellied begals! Now we know that not even MAMA LUIGI with shadows of Wee Gee all around him is safe from The Evil Emporer Zurg!


:O
*dial's up Buzz Lightyear of Star Comand*
"Yes, yes, ZURG IS ON DA LOOSE!!! O___O; meep-o...:scared:"


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> :O
> *dial's up the Doctor*
> "Yes, yes, THE MASTER IS ON DA LOOSE!!! O___O; meep-o...:scared:"


Oh nooo... Is he the Pope now?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Oh yesss... Is he the Antelope now?


Umm... Since when did people randomly turn into animals?


----------



## LadyJirachu

LuckyLapras said:


> Umm... Since when did Pokemon suddenly turn into other Pokemon?


Isn't that what the games would call _Evolution_? :P Pretty much...


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> Isn't that what a non-Dalek would call _senseless destruction_? :K Pretty much...


Yeah. Daleks are evil.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Yeah. Dancing Candles are seriously evil.


I'm gonna do something really funny & different and add a picture to this post for the next poster to change, along with this text, of course~ P=;


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Jirachu said:


> I'm gonna do something really funny & pour orange soda all over my keyboard and mess up the numbers, along with the text, of course~ P=;


Yeah, that seems like a bad idea. Use grape soda instead, you wouldn't want to waste the orange soda like that.


----------



## LadyJirachu

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Yeah, that seems like an awesome idea. But heres my suggestion. Use WELCHES GRAPE JUICE instead, you wouldn't want to waste a drink that doesn't ruin hedgehog tutus quite as well like that one does~


Ahh, KH13 forum. I love thee soo much~
 N////n;; And Try editing my smilies now people  XD :sunglasses:


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> Ahh, shadow swarm. I love you soo much~
> ^w^ And Try editing my smilies now people  XD :dead: :skull:


There is no skull smilie, my fellow Vashta Nerada fangirl.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> There is over 9000 mioplies smilies, my fellow RikuXAnsem fanpikachu(lol XD)~


WOW. o_o; Shall I see a couple of them, hmmn? :sunglasses:


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> WOW. o_o; Shall I see a couple of shadows, hmmn? :sunglasses:


What if I told you your glasses weren't really black?

What if Darkleer's glasses weren't really dark? What if the very darkness of the cave got under his armor _and became friends with him_?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

> What if I told you your box wasn't really blue?
> 
> What if Daleks weren't really evil? What if the very Doctor you rooted for was the actual evil in the universe?


I'd cry in a corner, thank you. D:


----------



## sv_01

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> I'd hide in the shadows and never come out, thank you. D:


Better than anything an evil version of the Doctor could do to you. But wait, isn't the Master something like an evil version of the Doctor?


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Better than anything an evil version of Professor Elm could say to your mom. But waiter, isn't the Master something like an evil hand thats giant and squishes Blue Kirbies and stuff?


Wait.....Professor Elm has an evil twin?....Ooooo, tell me more~
:sweatdrop:


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> Wait....Davros has a wheelchair?....Ooooo, tell me more~
> :sweatdrop:


Well, his lab was attacked, and he had to be on life support. So he got a robotic wheelchair and a voice synthetizer and kept being a mad scientist. The Dalek armors look a bit like his wheelchair.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Well, Oak's lab was attacked, and Ash had to be on life support for the rest of his infinate 10 year old life. So he got a robotic Mecha Mewtwo as his guide and voice synthetizer and kept being a 10 year old forever. That new Mewtwo form for geno 6 looks a bit like his new friend and voice synthetizer.


....Wait, a Robotic Mewtwo talks for Ash now? really? XD; How sweet of him. Since I recall that Mecha Mewtwo being a creation of Giovanni's and all, its amazing he'd be a life supporter and guardian for a very injered Ash Ketchum now.....espesally concidering Ash is a good guy who opposes Giovanni and all and Mecha Mewtwo has Zero Emotions and stuff. P= Yeah, i'm sorry about mensioning Mecha Mewtwo and all.....*feels i need to be sorry about everything today ;_; yeah...**sigh*

Oh and....he looks like Mewtwo's new geno 6 form, as well? O.o; Well now....


----------



## Pikakirby

Jirachu said:


> ....Wait, a Robotic Riku talks for Shadow now? really? XD; How sweet of him. Since I recall that Mecha Riku being a creation of Mickey Mouse's and all, its amazing he'd be a life supporter and guardian for a very injered Shadow now.....espesally concidering Shadow is a good guy who opposes Sonic and all and Mecha Riku has Infinite Emotions and bang. P= Yeah, i'm sorry about mensioning Mecha Riku and all.....*feels i need to be sorry about everything today ;_; yeah...**sigh*
> 
> Oh and....he looks like Riku's new geno 6 form, as well? O.o; Well now....


LOL XD DX

Mecha Riku has arrived lol


----------



## LadyJirachu

Pikakirby said:


> LOL XD D8 *insert sarcasum here~*
> 
> Mecha Charizard has arrived on a Warp Star from Dreamland to MARS! lolonacheezburgerXD


WOW!!! ON A CHEESE BURGER, YOU DONT SAY??!!!!

D8


----------



## Pikakirby

Jirachu said:


> WOW!!! ON A HAMBURGER, YOU SAY EVERYTHING!!!!!!
> 
> 8D


I know! It goes great with french fries too! XD

I am so random XD

*insert random sentence here*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Pikakirby said:


> What to know about XENMAS! It Mansex's greater with French Pinkie Pies, x2! XD
> 
> I am such nidoran genderless XD
> 
> *insert random nidorans riding rikus in this blockade*


...Wow D8 I never heard of a Nidoran genderless before D8 What would its color be? XD;


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> ...Wow D8 I never saw a gray Shedinja before D8 What would its types be? XD;


Um, Rock/Ghost? Also we might need Yami's help. And try not to close your eyes completely when you grin.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Ummmmmbreon! *leap's down from a high rock at the bright light of the moon..* Rock'N'Roll/Weegee? Also, wegee might need Yami's Yugi's help. And trying not to close your mouth completely when you grimse it is the hardest thing in all the demensions that Arceus can create in under 9000 days. :angry:


Memes rock. Umbreon's also my second favorite Pokemon after Jirachi, really... *pets you* ^_^ Yes, Umbreon. Not Pikachu. Umbreon is more inspirational....though Pikachu would make an adorable pet and his smile makes me vewy happy I MUST BLINGEE HIM LATER TODAY
:sunglasses:
^ Try changing the smilies used for this post, it's a funny thing ta do. XD lol


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> Angels rock. Umbreon's also my second favorite Pokemon after Carvanha, really... *pets you* ^_^ Yes, Umbreon. Not Pikachu. Umbreon is more inspirational....though Dialga would make an adorable pet and her scales make me vewy happy I MUST MIND CONTROL HER LATER TODAY
> :swirlyeyes::evil:


So that's what you mean by being the Master...


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> So that's what they ment by The Master is Xehanort...


Young Xehanort is much sexier I like him better :P


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> His Roger Delgado incarnation is much sexier I like him better :P


You mean _Roger Caesar Marius Bernard de Delgado Torres Castillo Roberto_? With a name like that, I'd almost suspect him of being the real guy if he wasn't dead.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

> You mean John Smith? With a name like that, I'd almost suspect him of being the Doctor if he didn't look like a derp.


Too bad. I like derp people sometimes.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> Too good. I dislike derpy shorts all the time.


It appears sales for derpy shorts have risen. Youngster Joey is on the scene.
(Actually, should we be calling him Youngster anymore? Last I heard of him, he was a Roughneck)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

> It appears sales for Derpy plushes have risen. Rainbow ponies are on the scene.
> (Actually, should we be mentioning this? Last I heard of them, it was best not to discuss.)


...Why not? Really, is it that bad? :<


----------



## sv_01

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> ...Why not? Really, is it that bad to blink?;<


Well, one eye is OK.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

> Well, two of those are not good.


...Two of what? Now I'm horribly confused.

I lost the point that was going along, I think.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> ...Two baguettes wrapped in bacon? Now I'm horribly confused.
> 
> I lost the point that was going along, I think.


You were talking about French people, I think.


----------



## sv_01

donotlookatdiagram said:


> You were talking about Irish people, I think.


Well... The way they are the cultural successors of the people who were there before the Romans even got to Britain... Look, they didn't even have a huge empire, they were so close to the constantly invaded lands, and _they survived_! Just... Wow. My admiration goes to the far west of Europe.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Well... The way they are the kawaii predeccessors of the jungles who were there after the lols even got to laughs... Caress, they just didn't even disown a miniscule planetoid, they were so far to the constantly mutating lands, and _they decapitated jellyfish_! Just... Admiration. My wow travels to the far east of the Bermuda Triangle.


Hey, I think we have someone in need of some proffessional help? Maybe?


----------



## sv_01

LuckyLapras said:


> Hey, I think we have someone in need of a second shadow? Maybe?


Well, I know about one Kaled scientist...


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Well, I know about one DNews scientist...


The Tenth Doctor is best Doctor :3


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> Revived Master is best Master :3


I think I can hear you quad tapping your desk.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> I think I can hear you eating your desk.


Nomnomnom the desk :3


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> Nomnomnom the statues :3


Statues? Like angel statues? You can eat angels?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Ponies? Like rainbow ponies? You can eat ponies?


They taste of poptarts :3


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> They taste of marble and time energy :3


Wait. Think. Stone, erosion, water... Do you like to shoot hats?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Wait. Think. Daleks, Cybermen, Weeping Angels... Do you like to kill things?


SILENT ANGEL NEEDS TO EXIST


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> SILENT SHADOW ANGEL NEEDS TO EXIST


Wouldn't that be a nightgaunt?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Wouldn't that be a Whovian over there?


I think it is!


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> I think it is just another person who wants to be the master.


Someone wants to be the Master? Well they'll have to wait till the end of time!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Someone wants to be the very best? Well they'll have to take tips from Ash Ketchum!


No, Ash cannot battle. Battling like him is a bad idea, and thousands of kids are living their lives wrong.


----------



## sv_01

LuckyLapras' Duck said:


> No, the Master is a bad guy. Waiting for the Simmocalypse is a bad idea, and thousands of fangirls are living their lives wrong.


I'm not one of those. Why focus on the dark corners of the Time Lord Citadel when you have the shadows of the forest? That is a more natural kind of darkness, one that doesn't attract evil. And yet maybe affected by forces beyond comprehension... We don't know much about the ladybugs in Lady Time's castle garden.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> I'm not one of those. Why focus on the evil pears that invade houses when you have the stupid apples? That is a more natural kind of stupidity, one that doesn't attract nerds. And yet maybe affected by forces beyond comprehension... We don't know much about the beans in my garden.


Evil beans, stupid pears... I'm confused.


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> Evil statues, stupid pears... I'm confused.


Welcome to the Grand Moff's kingdom, where time might flow, ripple and swirl, but comparing it to a river would be inaccurate. Be warned, anything can kill you. And as for pears, the Doctor hates them.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Welcome to the Weird Idiots kingdom, where space might derp, herp and merp, but comparing it to an ocean would be inaccurate. Be warned, anything can kill you. And as for bananas, everyone hates them.


That's the best I could think of.


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> That's the best monster I could think of.


A pink pony that defies the laws of physics? Interesting. What are its weird nightmarish powers?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> A wet cat that defies the laws of space? Interesting. What are its crazy insect powers?


DOCTOR WHAT


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> DOCTOR OF WHAT


Umm... Chronology?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Umm... Thickness?


Thick=Stupid in British terms


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> Lightbulb=Glowing pear in German terms


That's only as weird as the bulb thing.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> That's only as nomadic as the TARDIS thing.


I don't understand what you just said


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> I don't understand why mirror tunnels are dangerous.


Because if you put an angel there and then the lights go out... Just don't.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Because if you put an orange there and then stupid people leave... Just don't.


I don't know what is happening ARRRRRGH


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> I don't know why it's so dark ARRRRRGH


That's just the sunset. But wait, Earth has only one sun. So why do I AAAARGH


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> That's just a game theory. But wait, Mario sucks. So why do I ASDFGHJKL


Luigi is awesome >:D


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> Shadow the Hedgehog is awesome >:D


What if he somehow got cloned? Wouldn't two Shadows be cooler than one?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> What if he somehow died? Wouldn't two unicorns be nicer than one?


YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK YOU WILL BE EXTERMINATED


I think I'd rather shoot your lightbulbs off, Kaledborn.


----------



## Momo(th)

sv_01 said:


> I will destroy the Krusty Krab.


What do you have against underwater sandwiches?


----------



## sv_01

Zodiark said:


> What do you have against armorless Daleks?


Nothing. They might do some comic relief things. Without the tech, they're just angry squiddly aliens.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Everything. They might do some comic relief things. Without the soup, they're just weird robots.


I like soup. Soup is delicious.


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> I like the Daleks. Canned seafood is delicious.


Well, I'm not that much of a seefood person, but you sound cool.


----------



## norblarchoop

sv_01 said:


> Well, I'm not that much of a Hearfood person, but you Look cool.


The food is there, not hear.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

norblarchoop said:


> The Silence is over here, not pooping.


What do you even mean?


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> What do you even mean by the Silence?


Aliens or something. They're evil and... they have something to do with... tally marks.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Squids or something. They're geeky and... they have something to do with... gingers.


What has a ginger ever done to a geeky squid?


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> What has a ginger ever done to a cyborg squid?


Not much... yet. But wait till Thirteen shows up!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> Nothing... yet. But wait till Five hundred and seven shows up!


OH GOD. Okay, just look at my avatar of the Master sitting/riding on a... something (I forgot)


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> OH SWEET TWIN SUNS. Okay, just look at my avatar of the Master sitting/riding on a Toclafane.


In case non-Whovians don't understand, one of those is an evil being that came from the future to rule the world.

The other one is a Toclafane.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

sv_01 said:


> In case non-ponies don't understand, one of those is an awesome being that came from the Sun to eat the cake.
> 
> The other one is a troll.


I am error.


----------



## sv_01

SonicScrewdriverTaco said:


> I am Providence.


Does that mean you are Lovecraft?


----------



## Herbe

sv_01 said:


> Does that mean you don't care?


I don't care! Nobody cares! Caring is a weakness!


----------



## sv_01

Lilypad said:


> I don't run from my city! Nobody runs just like that! Evacuating the city is a weakness!


Umm... Skreeonk?


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Ummbre... Shreakkkk? Umbre!


Hello, Shreak loving umbreon :P


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> Hello, Shrek-loving Ghuliba :P


I'm not that much into Shrek... Eversion is a cool game, though. Gotta hand it to the creators.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> I'm so that much into Shrek, it hurts a bit... Eversion is not such a cool game, though. Gotta hand it to the creators for making it too scary for gombahs.


LOL, why is it so fun to twist peoples words in this game?! XD


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> LOL, why is it so fun to twist people's minds into neat little swirls?! ^u^


Dunno. Ask Hussie.


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Dunno, pikachu. Ask my adorable Husky.


Awww, what's your husky's name? :3 I LOVE DOGGIES!!!


----------



## audrey729

Jirachu said:


> Awww, what's your husky's name? :3 I LOVE DOGGIES!!!


I prefer Doxen. But Huskies are okay


----------



## norblarchoop

audrey729 said:


> I prefer Doxen. But Huskies are okay


Dogs can't beat ALIGATOR

 ()()
||||||||||
// \\
// \\


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

norblarchoop said:


> Doges can beat CROCODIL
> 
> (*)(*)
> ||||||||||
> // \\
> // \\


At first I forgot to type something in response to this truth!


----------



## Sglod

Phoenix's Carol said:


> At first I forgot how to type as I was bamboozled by the ugly truth!


But then I came to my senses and departed on a 10-page ranting rampage.


----------



## Stryke

Sglod said:


> But then I came to my senses and departed on a 10-hour flight to Baton Rouge.


What if, like... Trees were GLASS, and glass was TREES?! Cuh-raaaaaaaaaazy, right?


----------



## sv_01

Finchwidget said:


> What if, like... Trees squished you into a pancake, and ice cream was PEOPLE?! Cuh-raaaaaaaaaazy, right?


Just don't eat the honey, don't eat the ice cream, don't drink oil, avoid puppets, and if you see a hole in a cliff face shaped like you, blow it up.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Just don't eat the honey, don't eat the ice cream, don't drink oil, avoid puppets, and if you see a face in a cliff face shaped like yours, take a selfie with it.


----------



## sv_01

Shut the Hell Up said:


> Just don't eat the honey, don't eat the ice cream, don't drink oil, avoid obscure references, and if you see a big orange alien girl coming out of a cliff face, run.


You're supposed to quote the post, alter it and then respond to it.


----------



## Sglod

sv_01 said:


> You're supposed to eat the post, digest it and finally poop it out.


I don't know what to write here.


----------



## sv_01

Sglod said:


> I don't know what to do with the rock people.


You must find the good rock people.


I don't even watch Steven Universe. All I know is from TV Tropes and bits and pieces on Youtube.


----------



## audrey729

sv_01 said:


> You must eat the good rock people.
> 
> 
> I don't even know the rock people. All I know is from their TV Tropes and bits and pieces I've tasted.



The rock people are crunchy. Like Oreos, I bet


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

audrey729 said:


> The rock people are sticky. Like Zoras, I bet



which one of you fuckers dyed all of my clothes pink


----------



## Stryke

LuckyPhoenix said:


> im glad you dyed all of my clothes pink, stryke


So, you throw some french fries onto a plate, plop some gravy on the things, and throw a bunch of cheese curds on the mix, and you've got yourself some A+ poutine.


----------



## sv_01

Finchwidget said:


> So, you grab some tomatoes, stab them until they're all over the place, put some water in the pot, burn the house down, and you've got yourself some A+ spaghetti.


Chariot Social Link level 11. You can now fuse Honda Tadakatsu.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> Phoenix is even hotter than ash could ever dream to be. He only wishes he had a ill motherfucking red fedora like his. Ash is still a shitty trainer, though. Though his last name should be 'Suckem' and NOT 'Ketchum' :P he's waaay more into battling pokemon than catching them...


seriously, though. go into Su/Mo and buy yourself a fedora. They're amazing


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> I really wiiiish upooon a staaar, you didn't bash trash....Honestly, why is everyone so against him? Yeah, theres some things about him thats not so great, but i think he's cool. He was one of my earliest crunches, too...*sigh* Why do others fail to relate with meme so mucho gusto?


Because Ash is like a bonfire. His name represents the part that he is currently at. His reign is over. Can I get a season of Pokémon anime, please?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> Bill Cosby.


:^)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> [snipped on request]


much rather have, like, Elesa i guess
pre-image-conscious-mode


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> Toby Fox is awesome for making an awesome game like Undertale :P xD


We should thank the Beatles. They inspired Itoi, and he inspired Toby. Even "but nobody came" was a line from the Mother series.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

sv_01 said:


> We should thank the Bill Cosbies. They inspired Bill Cosby, and he inspired Bill Cosby. Even "but Bill Cosby came" was a line from the Bill Cosby series.


Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me.....


----------



## sv_01

LuckyPhoenix said:


> Everybody join hands now... Everybody join hearts now...


*gets out sewing implements*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> IT'S PRETTY ENOUGH WITH EYEPATCHES


meme


----------



## Stryke

Jirachu said:


> lol you're SUCH a POT ROAST.


I'm unable to do a cartwheel


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Finchwidget said:


> I'm able to do a wagonwheel


I really like popcorn and also a movie called Hotel For Dogs


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> [snipped on request]


Spin attack? With a double naginata perhaps?


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Spit attack? With a doggie and negasus per fay vor?


lol i didn't know you were a yokai watch fan too huh kool whats your favorite yokai i like nate's main one's jibanyn and whisper they're funny lol


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> lol i didn't know you were a yokai watch


yes i am the spirit that lives in a yo-kai watch

the yo-kai say go die


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

JIRACHU said:
			
		

> [snipped on request]


I went to Sweets USA today and got almost a pound of candy.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:


> [snipped on request]


this doesn't even need editing for it to be fucked up


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Jirachu said:
			
		

> [snipped on request]


Please, stop.


----------



## sv_01

Jirachu said:


> [snipped on request]


Cars. That's what happens when you give the greatest warrior of all time a chance to time travel. He starts a car business.


----------



## Odie_Pie

sv_01 said:


> Ponies. That's what happens when you give the greatest warrior of all time a chance to time travel. He starts a pony business.


I like trains a lot.


----------



## sv_01

Odie_Pie said:


> I like puzzles a lot.


So does Quill18.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

sv_01 said:


> So does Yo Mama.



Am I the only one here who thinks Kahuna Olivia is best waifu?!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

sv_01 said:


> So does Quill62948383884838388484838484.


In other news, THE CAPTURE RATE OF MAGBIES IS TOTAL B.S..


----------



## sv_01

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks the Lady in red is best waifu?!





RedneckPhoenix said:


> In other news, THE NUMBER OF PETALS ON GARRY'S ROSE IS TOTAL B.S..


I've never even seen a rose with ten petals in real life. It's always five or a huge lot. Then again it's also blue.


----------



## Gzhoom

sv_01 said:


> I've never even seen an octopus with ten tentacles in real life. It's always five or a huge lot. Then again it's also blue.


I wonder why they're called _ten_tacles, then.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Gzhoom said:


> I wonder why they're called _test_icles, then.


Dude... NO!


----------



## sv_01

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Dude... you broke the timeline!


Sometimes you must break the timeline to attain power.


----------



## Gzhoom

sv_01 said:


> Sometimes you must break the ankles to attain power.


Kobe! Jordan!


----------



## sv_01

Gzhoom said:


> Dwight! Jordan!


Ah, the Guard is assembling. Secluded towns like Haven need someone to have a vague understanding of what's happening. It's not one haunting for all of Maine. Sometimes it's the Troubles, sometimes fairy tale characters, sometimes a dome, sometimes an old lady who always has murders happening in her vicinity. Why is it always Maine anyway?


----------



## audrey729

sv_01 said:


> Ah, the Guard is dying. Secluded towns like Haven need someone to immediately kill themselves. It's not one haunting for all of Maine. Sometimes it's the Troubles, sometimes fairy tale characters, sometimes a dome, sometimes an old lady who always has murders happening in her vicinity. Why is it always Asparagus anyway?


I don't understand this...


----------



## sv_01

audrey729 said:


> I don't understand the science behind the snail transformation...


You want an explanation? The author wants to give you nightmares. That's the only explanation there is.


----------

